# Lola won't eat



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Lola is being very stubborn about switching over to Orijen Fish. The first day she ate it up right away and left her old food. Every day since then it's been a struggle to try to get her to eat. I'm trying to teach her that every time she eats up her dish full of food she gets a greenie (which she really loves). I'm only giving her about 10 Royal Canin's with about 4 or 5 Orijen fish kibbles which I'm breaking up for her.
I have to talk to her and put the kibbles in her mouth and try and get her to eat them. She just spits out both her old and her new and it takes forever. I give up for a while and try again a couple of hours later. Eventually we get the little bit of food finished and then I give her a greenie.

Any tips anyone? How can I make this transition to Orijen Fish. I know everyone says a dog won't starve and eventually they will eat what they are given. Do I just hold out until she gets to that point. This is hard, I'm just trying to get those EFA's & Glucosamine & Chondroiten into her and I want her to eat. 

Help.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, hold out for her to eat. Put food down 2x a day for 20 minutes every day. If she doesn't eat, pick it up, put it in a plastic baggy (so it doesn't go stale) and repeat. She'll eat eventually.

Also, please be careful with Greenies... I think they changed their formula but I do know that a lot of dogs have had problems with them before.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It is probably too soon to give up on Lola. But she may just not like the Orijen. I have had a love/hate relationship with RC because I know there are better foods out there...But Royal Canin is the only kibble Jasper eats consistantly... and he will eat almost any one of their foods... the food made for Dachshunds has a lot of joint support in it. It also has wheat however which causes Jasper to have tear stains... there is also a Veteranary formula you can get from your Vet but not sure it tastes the same as the store bought.

http://www.royalcanin.us/products/default.aspx

http://www.royalcanin.us/products/productdetail.aspx?ID=73

I give my boys one of these Ark Naturals treats a day instead of trying to put it in the food. And Lola is so little she could probably do with a half a day. this place has the best price too. and it comes in all sorts of flavors. There is a lot of crap in these treats but they love them and Jasper is doing much better since he has been on them. They really have a full dose of Joint supplimentation-- so you check with your vet to see how much you should give Lola if you choose to go this route.

http://www.vitacost.com/ArkNaturalsSeaMobilityVenisonJerky


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm going to second Lina's advice.

These dogs are smart, and Posh has gone on a three meal hunger strike often...however, she is healthy and fine and I have to remind myself that she won't starve. The last time I caved and switched foods I totally kicked myself later. I am giving her Innova Evo small bites dry kibble with some wet Merrick, and pouring a little hot water over all. This is a trick I learned on the forum. It really has worked well, as her hunger strikes are much less. I also make her "do" something for her food. She has to sit and stay, until I release her to eat. Somehow this has made her food more palatable...

I would discourage two things-feeding her by hand, and the Greenies! My breeder was very adamant about staying AWAY from those. Instead, I brush her teethe every few days and give her Merrick flossies and bully sticks for chewing, Greenies have caused some choking problems, according to my breeder, and she's surprised they are still on the market.

Good luck.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you Lina, Missy & Amy. Wow, I'm surprised about the Greenies because when I told me vet how much Lola loved them I asked him if I could give her more than the 1 recommended a day and he absolutely supported it. Now I'm definitely worried about giving them to her, and sad, because she truly loves them - which for her is not usual.

Amy, I love your methods of getting Posh to eat - I do this too with Lola, but it hasn't been working very well with the Orijen Fish. Usually I say "leave it" and she waits and waits and joyfully bounds in to get the treat - but with the Orijen she waits and waits and jumps in and looks at me like "what, are you crazy????". All that waiting for this??
So, not really working well - lol.

Missy, the jerky is definitely a possibility. I'm just waiting to hear back from a nutritionist that Dave recommended to see what she says about the glucosamine supplementing - I certainly may end up giving that a try. I have so much to learn, because I don't know if it's okay to "over" supplement. I know that some supplements are harmful if given in too large of doses - but, of course, I have no idea what they are.

Once again, I truly appreciate your advice and tips, it's so nice to have people I can ask these questions too instead of using poor Lola as a guinea pig and just testing things out on. 

Sometimes being a mama is a hard job!

Take care everyone, have a wonderful day & lots of love & snuggles to the fur babies!!

Sandy & Lola


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My advice is very simple, put the food down, give her plenty of time to eat it then take it away until the next meal. No treats no snacks.

I am going through this with Smarty due to urinary infections & a couple of other problems. She is on Natural Balance Duck & Potato. (1/4 cup dry, 1/4 can twice a day). Nothing else, no treats, no chew bones. She did not eat for 3 days. Throw up was yellow bile uke:. Then she realized I was going to let her starve, now she is eating when the food goes down. If she leaves any it is taken away.

This is from a dog that ate every time I did. Any thing I had she was given a small piece as a snack. Very spoiled. But I had to take responsibility to follow the (new) Vet’s instructions to see if we could get her past the problems she was having. We are on our 12th day and she is doing great. Eats when her food goes down and no begging. The hardest part is her having nothing to chew on as all are chicken or beef based.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I have read only bad things about greenies also. I like the idea of hot water on the kibble. It releases the smell and makes it more desirable. Don't forget the greenies fill the tummy too. So if you're trying to make Lola hungry, any treats she gets will just fill her up.

As my vet says, he never had a healthy dog starve herself! She'll eat when she gets hungry and it could take a day. Avoid bad eating habits....


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd goes on a hunger strike for 2-3 days at a time.
It's frustrating but as long as I keep offering him food 2 times a day and take it away after 30 minutes if he hasn't eaten he'll eat eventually.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandy, how old is Lola? Why are you supplementing with Gluc/Chond? I'd steer clear of that unless she has joint pain. I was on Gluc/Chond for two years and have had knee surgery, but after reading how limited the scientific studies have been and concerns about the supplement, not to mention my own experiences with it, I weaned myself off of it. It is helpful for pain, but I wouldn't recommend it if she doesn't have a need for it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, Sandy posted about Lola having a bad leg here:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7572

Post #36 is where she posted about what the vet said.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter goes through eating everything on the plate to barely eating anything for a few days. Huh.........I am thinking Dexter is holding out for the treats when we practice something new, or the little spoon of yogurt. He is smart, he looks at me I while I am in the kitchen especially if I am doing something on another countertop. 

I know what Dexter is thinking...."Wondering if she has anything better up there to eat, maybe if I look cute enough, she will give me something." 

And, I am having to tell him to eat, then Dexter will go back and eat some. I quit feeding out of my hand when he was really little when we first got him.....back then, he was not eating. I could not starve a baby puppy.....

I do not worry about it anymore. As long as Dexter appears healthy, playing, peeing, and pooping, he will eat when he is good and ready.


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

*Not eating*

Hi,
I have a 7 month old Havanese, Charlie. He has some interesting eating habits. Some days he gobbles up his food and seems to want more. Then there are the days when he just does not eat at all. He will take his treats when training him, but does not eat any of his food. Is this normal? He is gaining weight and is very healthy. Are Havanese just picky eaters? 
Thanx,
Lizzie


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

i say 
hold out.

food down for twenty minutes only.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lizatti said:


> Hi,
> I have a 7 month old Havanese, Charlie. He has some interesting eating habits. Some days he gobbles up his food and seems to want more. Then there are the days when he just does not eat at all. He will take his treats when training him, but does not eat any of his food. Is this normal? He is gaining weight and is very healthy. *Are Havanese just picky eaters?*
> Thanx,
> Lizzie


They can be, if you let 'em train you ound:

I'm a fortunate one, my Tori is mostly a pretty good eater. She does have her days, though...


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver used to be a picky eater, but now we crumble a Buddy Biscuit in his food, and he can't wait to eat!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i'd say Charlie is just like my darling Posh.

I try and not get too upset, as it's obvious she's healthy and getting what she needs.

My past routine has been-1/3 cup Evo dry kibble with Tablespoon Merrick wet twice daily, with a little sprinkle of fish oil every other day. Sometimes she'd lick her bowl clean, other times she'd go on "hunger strikes." I treat her probably twice a day, after grooming sessions or when she runs to her crate for "night night" and these are small treats. Now, my trainer has decided she's not going to carry the Merrick and she gave me a can of Evo wet food to "spike" Posh's food with. Well, the last three meals she's eaten like a rockstar. Meanwhile, I know they can seem in love with a food and then switch to "hunger striking." Again, I try and remind myself that she won't starve and now I don't really worry.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy is a very picky eater. She will also go on a hunger strike and puke up bile uke:uke: which worries me endlessly. She will eat any food for one meal. The second meal I put it down the same think & she walks away. She never runs to her bowl and starts eating: she walks up to it to see whats in it - walks away - then returns for another sniff and maybe takes a bite. 

She is more interested in food in the evening - but I put out food in the morning too since I hate to only feed once/day....but I'm thinking about trying it to see if it gets her to eat better.

The ONLY dog food/snack item she really LOVES is Free Range Chicken Breast Snacks (wrapped around beef liver).... But its a SNACK - not a balanced meal. I wish they made dog food.....

It's so frustrating!!!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty used to be sort of noncommittal about her food. She would often leave some in the bowl. Since we added a second dog, I haven't had an empty bowl at all, from either dog, no matter what brand of food I feed. Sometimes Dusty does look up at me as if she's not too pleased with the menu, but she eats it anyway! As long as they believe it will be gone if they don't eat, they will eat! Just don't worry so much.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Greenies are very high in calories and she could be getting all she needs from them. I have also heard they are not good for the dogs.
Unless she is sick I really wouldn't worry. Offer a high quality food. She will eat when she has to!
Good luck,
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Orijen fish*

I just switched to this too. My dogs love and gobble up the raw but right now it is just out of finance for a while. Riki will gobble up the kibble, but Daisy keeps looking for her medallions. She will eat at the end of the day but doesn't really want it for breakfast.

Not even my finicky Ms. Daisy will go hungry. I just have to watch her so that she doesn't sneak the cat's Fancy Feast!

Orijen is the first kibble Daisy has been willing to touch for a very long time. The longest she went without eating in the past is a day. Dog's won't starve themselves.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

My vet has assured me that Greenies are safe. They did change the formula. As with any kind of bone, chew, rawhide they should be watched so they don't choke if they manage to get just the right size piece off. As my vet says you wouldn't leave your two year old to eat a piece of beef jerky without paying attention to them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter does the same thing with eating. I stopped worrying about it. As long as he is healthy, running around, playing, peeing, pooping....then I do not worry about it. 

I do take up the food within 1-2 hours though. I have even talked to Dexter.....Let's eat! And, Dexter will go back to the food and eat, but not much. I have even added a little bit of water (moisture really) to the dry food and Dexter seems to like it better than the all dry food. 

Oh! I am feeding 2x day.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am listening to all this good advice. Evye is picky, picky, picky and I confess I was hand feeding, mixing this and that to make it more enticing. Someone on the forum was kind enough to PM me and advise me I was encouraging this sort of picky eating habit. We still have good days and not so good days...but I feel more assured she will not starve. If she eats I am a happy Mom...if not I try to pretend I'm okay with it until she is good and hungry. She eats eventually...some days with jest and others barely nibbles. Thanks for the baggy suggestion...I've been dumping it in the trash.. $$$$$ I have never used Greenies but have given Evye the occasional Nutri Dent (edible dental chews).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I hear what you are saying $$$$$; Dexter is not fussy. I just add a little more fresh food to the food he did not eat earlier. Some days, I do trash it though and I too think $$$$$ down the trash.

Havs do not eat a lot, so I am glad when a 5 pound bag of food is gone. The food bag seems to last forever, especially if I want to try a new brand.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i've been having great success with Posh finally eating all of her food, both meals. She has never done this! It is very exciting...and I"m hoping it will last.

My new formula: dry Evo kibble, teaspoon of Missing Link, fresh parsley, tablespoon of wet Evo and mix. Knock on wood she keeps liking this!


----------

